# Vizio VO320E - NO antenna reception anymore



## cheggelund (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi,

I bought a VIZIO VO320E - 32" Widescreen 720p LCD HDTV for my in-laws.

I set it up and did a search for channels using an (rabbit ears) antenna as the input mode. I found 5-6 channels.

I then went to bed. When I got up in the morning all the channels were gone, and no matter how many searches I did the TV could no longer find any channels using the antenna input. I am pretty sure that the antenna is good, so I assume the TV antenna reception/channel search stopped working.

Anyone seen this on a Vizio before? Any advice?

Thanks!

--Chegg


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Have you checked the antenna connections?

Also, try doing a factory reset then configure the television to for antenna input once again.


----------

